# Dark Blue Shrimp



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was at my LFS the other day when I saw a couple of lonely Amano shrimp in a tank unpriced. So I asked the disgruntled employee how much they were and he looked up, saw the price tag for ghost shrimp and told me they were only 1 dollar, thinking that they were ghost shrimp!!! Naturally my response was "I'll take all of em if there is more then 2". So we found 3 total. When I got home and started to acclimate them I noticed 1 of the shrimp was dark blue. It is slightly smaller then the Amano's and it's color seems to change from dark blue to almost black. 

Does anyone know what kind of shrimp this is? I will try to get a pic or 2 but I am a n00b with the camera.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Hard to say with out a photo


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tigerbarb420,

One of our LFS occasionally get in "Blueberry Shrimp" which look like this:









It looks to be from the same genus as RCS and CRS.


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi guys and thanks for the reply. Yes it looks very similar to that of which you posted in the picture.


----------

